# The list of blackwater cryptocoryneis. Please advise.



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello! First of all let me shortly introduce myself. My name is Dmitry, I am living in Moscow, Russia, the Cryptocoryne planting is my hobby. My primary focus is to grow my Cryptocorynies in tanks submersed with fishes and shrimps. But I also keeping some of my plants in tank emersed, in most cases I keep there the easiest spices like wendtii, beckettii, walkerii, spiralis and so on. Right now I am going to start blackwated emersed set up with peat/sand (50/50) substrate and with distils water with some fertilizer. 
The question is: for what spices from my collections it will be good? Or may be somewhere in the Internet I can find in one place the list of blackwater Cryptocorynies? Please advice.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi -- there's a lot of great info on this site. Here's a link to a very detailed discussion of your question:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../33818-questions-about-blackwater-crypts.html

-Roy


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

rjfurbank said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../33818-questions-about-blackwater-crypts.html


Thank you very much! This is exactly what I was looking for!
Dmitry.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Whats the need for distilled water? i would figure fish tank water would be best since its nitrogen-rich.


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

As far as I know blackwater should be very soft, but in my fish tanks GH 10-12 and KH 8-10… And I don’t think that its a lot of nutrition inside this water as I have 1-2 submerse cryptocorynies per 1 litre of volume (4-8 plants per gallon) in each tank and very limited number of fish which should supply water with fertilizer


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

WeedCali said:


> Whats the need for distilled water? i would figure fish tank water would be best since its nitrogen-rich.


Blackwater Crypts come from habitats where the water has a very low pH (<5.0) and virtually no hardness. Since there aren't many tanks out there with those parameters, dH2O with an acid buffer (such as sphagnum peat) added is usually best for them.

Dmitry - if you haven't found them already, here's a couple excellent sites about growing Crypts.
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/
http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh ok. i didnt know distilled water has no hardness.


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Dmitry - if you haven't found them already, here's a couple excellent sites about growing Crypts.


I know both  But in any case - thank you very much! :tea:


----------

